# Suggest me games !



## Faun (Mar 1, 2011)

I am a sci fi, post apocalyptic, horror, survival, action, RPG, FPS, shooter genre fan, I have played these games and really liked them:

1. STALKER 1,2,3
2. Prototype
3. Metro 2033
4. Borderlands (no DLC)
5. NFS Most Wanted
6. Dead Space 1
7. F.E.A.R 1
8. Mafia 1

Already have Need For Speed

Suggest something similar to these, I will be buying this weekend. Thanks. I am thinking of Fallout or Mass effect.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

Get GTA EFLC. TBoGT is frikkin awesome. I am playing it for second time. 

Also get Mass Effect 2, Tomb Raider Underworld, ICC Cricket 2011.

Black Ops, Pre-order Crysis 2. Try to get get Max Payne 2.

Thats all for now


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2011)

Wishlist: 
1. Mass Effect 2  (how is mass effect 1, should I play it first ?)


Already pre ordered Crysis 2, a long time to wait.
Already playing Tomb raider underworld, reached the undead level of Mayans.

Don't want to play Max Payne 2 again. Although the Mona's mode is worth a try 

Not interested in COD series, overpriced thing.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ Mass Effect 1 is a must play, if you want to play MF2.

MF2, is a damn good game, if you ask me. Wait for others to reply on this game to know abt this game. 

What about GTA EFLC? Worth bucks and its just 499 only. Esp TBoGT is ir-resistible to play. 

Try BOPU. Good if you like crash racing genre.

Try Dead Space 2, L4D
Dragons Age , SIMS 3, Kane & Lynch.... 

Will type more...


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 1, 2011)

Faun said:


> Wishlist:
> 1. Mass Effect 2  (how is mass effect 1, should I play it first ?)


yes it makes sense to be chronological
get the ME1 first


Faun said:


> Don't want to play Max Payne 2 again. Although the Mona's mode is worth a try


Max Payne 2 was freaking awesome when i played it back in 2004
but i don't think you'll like it in the year 2011,
Mona's mod isn't that good

Have you tried Fallout 3? get the GOTY edition
and also Fallout New Vegas
Fallout is simply the best for Action RPG lovers like me,
futuristic,dystopic,apocalyptic,horror, sci-fi,humour
i found almost everything i ever wanted in a game


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

Fallout 3 is way too long game, isn't it?


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Mass Effect 1 is a must play, if you want to play MF2.
> 
> MF2, is a damn good game, if you ask me. Wait for others to reply on this game to know abt this game.
> 
> ...


Roger that. ME1 first and then ME2.

I am not really into GTA games. I am not sure if I will like it.

What is BOPU ? Burnout Paradise ?

Yeah, getting Dead Space 2.

Dragon Age and Kane & Lynch...low on priorities. 




funkysourav said:


> yes it makes sense to be chronological
> get the ME1 first
> 
> Have you tried Fallout 3? get the GOTY edition
> ...


Yeah, I am looking for something a mix of everything. Why GOTY edition ? less bugs ??




furious_gamer said:


> Fallout 3 is way too long game, isn't it?


I want something to last long enough to keep me occupied


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

Faun said:


> Roger that. ME1 first and then ME2.
> 
> I am not really into GTA games. I am not sure if I will like it.
> 
> ...


Yes, Burnout Paradise Ultimate Box. Awesome visuals and decent races too. 




Faun said:


> I want something to last long enough to keep me occupied



^^ Then GTA:SA will keep u occupied for a month.... 

Man, i am sure that you will like GTA 4 and EFLC, as its one hella good story and some 50+ hours of gameplay for GTA 4 and another 40+ hours for EFLC.

And Fallout 3, you have to try for sure. Way too long, lot of side missions.


----------



## webgenius (Mar 1, 2011)

I vote for Fallout 3. Done by Bethesda, the makers of Oblivion 4. Game style almost the same as in Oblivion with a different theme in mind. Do check this game for sure. Definitely worth the time.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2011)

hey faun
yours and mine taste for games matches equally
play fallout 3 and New vegas
will surely love it
i'm playing New vegas since 2 weeks or so
havent finished it yet
was doing a lot of side missions
and ME2 also to look out for
havent played it but looking forward to it

happy gaming

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------

and how could u miss PREY to add in your list...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 1, 2011)

Fallout 3. [approx 60 hrs if you just do all DLCs and main side missions. and 100 hrs gameplay of if you run after the unmarked quests. ]

ME2 and ME1. [approx 40+ hrs in ME1 if you do all missions

Fallout NV[Don't waste your time with this one without playing fallout 3, its nothing special]


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 1, 2011)

Dude Bulletstorm is the answer to your query!

Go for it...

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------

And Obviously MassEffect (1 and 2)


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 1, 2011)

I would suggest getting Fallout 3 Game of the year edition.
It has all 5 DLCs included. Awesome storyline. 

Also ME1 then ME2 (with some DLCs, Lair Of the shadow-broker is good.)

RPGs are your best choice for playing a longtime.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

jojothedragon said:
			
		

> Fallout 3. [approx 60 hrs if you just do all DLCs and main side missions. and 100 hrs gameplay of if you run after the unmarked quests. ]


Yeah it took me about 130hrs to completely complete the game. I mean all locations discovered all side quests and main mission completed.



			
				Faun said:
			
		

> Why GOTY edition ? less bugs ??


It has all 5 DLCs at no extra cost.

About Mass Effect 2. Its a damn good game well but harvesting resources is really boring at best. Everything except this is very good must play.


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2011)

Here is the list I am looking forward to this weekend:
1. Bulletstorm
2. Mass effect 1
3. Fallout GOTY

Can someone tell me the website to order at reasonable price if anyone of these are not available in Pune.

@Piyush
Yeah, forgot to add Prey. Dunno when Prey 2 will be out. Eagerly waiting. Rage too.

@Rhitwick
Bulletstorm is already in my list. Mass effect too. 

@webgenius @jojo @sameer @ gameranand
Fallout for sure.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

try flipkart.com, almost have all these games.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

furious_gamer said:
			
		

> try flipkart.com, almost have all these games.


Yeah. And with discount also. Nice site didn't knew about that thanks for updating my knowledge.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

You get some 10-20% cheaper and FREE shipping (atleast for my city... )...


----------



## Goten (Mar 1, 2011)

Flipkart is a very good site...I think it will become indias EBAY....)


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ Not in near future. They need to sell more and more PC accessories and misc like MP3 players etc. Until otherwise, its good for games site....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 1, 2011)

you "might" like Darksiders too...although i am not sure..if you liked mafia 1 you'd pretty much like mafia 2 (i did) but don't expect the same level of awesomeness that was mafia 1.


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> try flipkart.com, almost have all these games.



Fallout 3 not available for PC 

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------




himadri_sm said:


> you "might" like Darksiders too...although i am not sure..if you liked mafia 1 you'd pretty much like mafia 2 (i did) but don't expect the same level of awesomeness that was mafia 1.



Yeah, Mafia 2. I forgot about that.

One more game where player had to reverse time to mend broken bridges or pathways. What's the name ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

himadri_sm said:
			
		

> you "might" like Darksiders too...although i am not sure.


I liked this game. But OP's game requirements are not hack n slash games so I don't think he would like that.

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------




			
				Faun said:
			
		

> One more game where player had to reverse time to mend broken bridges or pathways. What's the name ?


Singularity.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2011)

hey one game more to jot down
SINGULARITY


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> hey one game more to jot down
> SINGULARITY


Well actually its not that good game according to me. Using time weapons gets boring after sometime but graphics are good enough.


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2011)

Right !!! It's singularity. How is this game ?

@himadri
I am not much into hack and slash games. Mafia 2 for sure !

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------




gameranand said:


> Well actually its not that good game according to me. Using time weapons gets boring after sometime but graphics are good enough.



I will watch some videos. Though it's low on my priority.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2011)

i liked singularity
its worth playing at least one time
and story isnt bad too
kinda loved this game


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> I will watch some videos. Though it's low on my priority.


See the reviews too. It didn't got a good rating at all. Well I don't judge games by their rating but they do mean something don't they.
Singularity is just an average game with good innovation and bad implementation.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 1, 2011)

Singularity is good for one-time play.
But I would rather say, don't buy this game, rather spend your bucks on any other great game.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 1, 2011)

I tried playing Singularity but did not like it, well it has Zombies...and I don't like Zombie centered games, movies etc.

So........


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 1, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> I tried playing Singularity but did not like it, well it has Zombies...and I don't like Zombie centered games, movies etc.
> 
> So........



me too...we've had an overdose of zombies...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2011)

My pick would be:

1.) Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butchers Bay
2.) Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena
3.) Condemned: Criminal Origins
4.) Cryostasis: Sleep of Reason (don't purchase unless you have a mid-rang system)

I would suggest Fahrenheit too, but I'm not sure if you'd be interested in QTE style gameplay.


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2011)

Already played Condemned and Indigo Prophecy.

How is Arkham Asylum ?


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 1, 2011)

Faun said:


> How is Arkham Asylum ?



Very good! Don't miss this one too! Joker and Harley Quinn are awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 1, 2011)

Faun said:


> Already played Condemned and Indigo Prophecy.
> 
> How is Arkham Asylum ?



Play Arkham Asylum if you want to feel invincible....the action system is simply amazing but the game doesn't fall under your categories...watch a few gameplay vids though..one thing is certain- you'll be a Batman fan by the time you end the game, & if you are already a fan, you should definitely try it..


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

rhitwick said:
			
		

> I tried playing Singularity but did not like it, well it has Zombies...and I don't like Zombie centered games, movies etc.


I don't have any hate for zombies centered stuff but I didn't liked the gameplay of that game. Loved Zombies centered L4D, Dead Rising and the best RE5.


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2011)

I am a batman fan


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2011)

Faun said:


> I am a batman fan


Well, then you'll feel right at home with Arkham Asylum. It's the best Batman game till date. Arkham Asylum to a Batman video game is what Batman Begins is to Batman movie(s).


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:
			
		

> Well, then you'll feel right at home with Arkham Asylum. It's the best Batman game till date. Arkham Asylum to a Batman video game is what Batman Begins is to Batman movie(s).


If he is really a batman fan then I think he has already played arkham asylum at first place.


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2011)

Btw why fallout games for PC are priced at over 1000 ???


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Well, then you'll feel right at home with Arkham Asylum. It's the best Batman game till date. Arkham Asylum to a Batman video game is what Batman Begins is to Batman movie(s).



for me (a self confessed die hard batman fan), the game was better than the movies...i felt the game did a lot more justice to batman's character & personality than the movies which could have been better..


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> Btw why fallout games for PC are priced at over 1000 ???


Because its from Betheda soft and they are known to keep the prises of their games on a higher side. And maybe also because its a damn good game and very lengthy game so betheda wants as much money they can make through this series.


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2011)

gameranand said:


> If he is really a batman fan then I think he has already played arkham asylum at first place.



I almost bought the game way back in 2010. But without a good system I shelved down my thoughts. 

PS: I am a fan of lot many things. Can't get everything together once.

---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------




gameranand said:


> Because its from Betheda soft and they are known to keep the prises of their games on a higher side. And maybe also because its a damn good game and very lengthy game so betheda wants as much money they can make through this series.


Then I will wait for the prices to lower down or next month. Imma getting Mass Effect 1 and 2 instead.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> Then I will wait for the prices to lower down or next month.


I don't think they will. Betheda has a kinda jerky attitude that they don't drop their prices soon. But your decision in good get Mass Effect 1 & 2 they will keep you occupied for quite a long time.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 2, 2011)

Guys, how about Timeshift?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

furious_gamer said:
			
		

> Guys, how about Timeshift?


Its a piece of crap. I played it and hated it seriously. At first I loved to use time power and disarm other soldiers and kill them but after some time you won't be able to get near them to disarm them. It just becomes a normal shooter and that too quite hard. Well I said hard because I don't like to use time power much and if you don't use that games becomes quite hard. Don't know about others but I didn't liked that much.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 2, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Guys, how about Timeshift?



I tried playing it.
Cool power is that Timeshift but that is the ONLY unique thing about it.

After a time the game becomes monotonous...I did not complete it.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 2, 2011)

^^^ TimeShift is fine. But like others said, you'll get bored.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

@faun
dont u like strategy games?


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2011)

^^Naah. Last thing I tried was AOE 3. I like something with good story and with a single hero (not in a traditional rambo way), especially FPS.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 2, 2011)

Splinter Cell Conviction


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Have you played Half Life 2 and both the episodes?


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2011)

Have played half life 2 but not the episodes.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Faun said:


> Have played half life 2 but not the episodes.


Get Orange Box then - *Intencity - THE ORANGE BOX [PC]*


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2011)

I was contemplating about that. And the best thing is that Intencity is in Pune 

Are the two episodes standalone ? What about the other two games ? TF 2 is multiplayer ?


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Faun said:


> I was contemplating about that. And the best thing is that Intencity is in Pune
> 
> Are the two episodes standalone ? What about the other two games ? TF 2 is multiplayer ?


You get Portal and TF2 along with the Half Life 2 games in the Orange Box.

Portal is an awesome puzzle game and TF2 is awesome multiplayer. (the best I have played)

But you'll have to again update them using Steam when you'll run them for the first time. Then take a Steam back-up for future use.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 2, 2011)

you should definitely consider playing the half life episodes...portal is amazing too, but may not suit your genre..


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2011)

My broadband is broken for over 2 weeks 

I can connect to internet using my mobile in Linux but in Windows 7 it is not getting connected. Damn !


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 2, 2011)

Play crysis , far cry 2 , call of duty


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 2, 2011)

Faun said:


> How is Arkham Asylum ?



Do you know what happened to the guy who asked "_Hum mentos kyo khate hai?_"


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

^^


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2011)

I checked out Bulletstorm requirements and it too require online activation plus Windows Live profile...that literally sucks. Is there a workaround to online authentication. A patch or something ?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

a patch must be out
if not
razor must be workin on it


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2011)

^^So that means I can use linux to download the patch and run the game in win 7.

I am so waiting to play Hot Pursuit but can't have access to internet in Win 7 to activate the game online.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

wait wait
that problem of HP can be solved without any patch
u just have to delete 3 files in the installation directory
ma friend did it
and it ran flawlessly


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 2, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^So that means I can use linux to download the patch and run the game in win 7.
> 
> I am so waiting to play Hot Pursuit but can't have access to internet in Win 7 to activate the game online.



D/l any offline activator out there and you're good to go. I knew how hard it is, if you got the original game and unable to play it due to some b$ online activation.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> ^^So that means I can use linux to download the patch and run the game in win 7.


Yes.


			
				Piyush" said:
			
		

> razor must be workin on it


In fact they succeed. LOL


			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> that problem of HP can be solved without any patch
> u just have to delete 3 files in the installation directory
> ma friend did it
> and it ran flawlessly


Yes but without saving your progress.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

^^
saving is OK
ma friend is halfway through


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> saving is OK
> ma friend is halfway through


Which files to delete???


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

will tell u tomorrow for sure
have to ask him


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> will tell u tomorrow for sure
> have to ask him


Al right. I am waiting for your reply.


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2011)

Finally ! played NFS HP. It's not like MW :/
Rather no street roaming :/

Thanks guys for the help. My broadband is back too 

Performance is bad, low frame rates at times. Downloading latest nvidia driver and patch 2 for NFS HP. I heard this game is CPU intensive, could that be the reason for getting frame rates as low as 5-7 lol wtf ? I tried lowering resolution, turning off shadows and low texture but to no avail.

NFS Shift ran smooth compared to this.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

Faun said:


> Finally ! played NFS HP. It's not like MW :/
> Rather no street roaming :/
> 
> Thanks guys for the help. My broadband is back too
> ...



Yes, It is CPU intensive. I have a lame processor (C2Q 8200), And at times frames will drop even to 25.


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2011)

Crap


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 3, 2011)

Totally forgot to add Call of Juarez & Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood. Both these games shouldn't be missed under any circumstances.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> Yes, It is CPU intensive. I have a lame processor (C2Q 8200), And at times frames will drop even to 25.


I don't think thats lame. I have C2D 4200 and Sapphire 5770. But I was able to play it but well I can play a game at lower framerates also I mean even at 15fps. LOL


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 3, 2011)

wow Vamsi when did you get promoted?
congrats!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I don't think thats lame. I have C2D 4200 and Sapphire 5770. But I was able to play it but well I can play a game at lower framerates also I mean even at 15fps. LOL



The thing is, my processor has a lame core frequency. Rated at 2.33Ghz. Core frequency is the key factor in most of the CPU intensive games. 


@sourav, Yeah. Thanks


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 3, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> The thing is, my processor has a lame core frequency. Rated at 2.33Ghz. Core frequency is the key factor in most of the CPU intensive games.
> 
> 
> @sourav, Yeah. Thanks



So what, you can OC it to 3GHz easily and now it will not bottleneck. Then why aren't you doing that?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

Intel Board.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 3, 2011)

^^   Gotcha. If you wish i can sell my proccy to u, which i OC'ed to 3.2GHz....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> The thing is, my processor has a lame core frequency. Rated at 2.33Ghz. Core frequency is the key factor in most of the CPU intensive games.


Mine is 2.20. 


			
				vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> Intel Board.


Same here.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Al right. I am waiting for your reply.



those files were in the program files of the installation directory
u can ask faun for it,i messaged him
(i forgot the names again,sorry) 
PS:this trick worked in XP
but was never tried on WIN 7


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2011)

How are these three ?
Dark Void
Bionic Commando
Lost Planet Colonies


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2011)

I liked BC. No idea bout other games


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 7, 2011)

DrakVoid - Crappy Keyboard controls. So, ditched it right after 5minutes.
Bionic Commando - Kind of good. It can be a hit or a miss
Lost Planet - Never played


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 7, 2011)

Faun said:


> How are these three ?
> Dark Void
> Bionic Commando
> Lost Planet Colonies



DarkVoid: Don't waste your time with this.

Bionic Commando: Decent game and good story line. Tends to get repetitive sometimes though. Tps + AAA game it is.

Lost Planet: The colonies edition of this game features multiplayer mode. Get the normal edition if you just wanna enjoy the story mode. And about the game, its a Sci-TPS game where you get to drive awesome robots. I loved it. One the best dx10 games. But its a little hard i must say.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 7, 2011)

If possible get Bionic Commando Rearmed. Its terrific, IMO.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 7, 2011)

Faun said:


> How are these three ?
> Dark Void
> Bionic Commando
> Lost Planet Colonies



Dark Void as already suggested aVOID! Crappy control

Bionic Commando is good in the beginning but gets boring down the line.

Not played Lost Planet but heard its good game.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> Dark Void


A complete waste of time.


			
				Faun said:
			
		

> Bionic Commando


Its a kind of game in which if you liked his arm and get used to it then you'll love the game or you'll hate it straight away.


			
				Faun said:
			
		

> Lost Planet Colonies


Skip this. Its not worth your time.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 7, 2011)

Faun said:


> How are these three ?
> Dark Void
> Bionic Commando
> Lost Planet Colonies


Run as far away from Dark Void as you can. 

Bionic Commando is a highly under-rated title. It's a really good game with gameplay mechanics which are best suited with a 360 controller. Definitely must have.

Get Lost Planet Extreme Conditions. It's an awesome action title from Capcom with stunning visuals and rock steady performance, courtesy MT Framework engine. The boss battles are freakin' awesome.


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Get Lost Planet Extreme Conditions. It's an awesome action title from Capcom with stunning visuals and rock steady performance, courtesy MT Framework engine. The boss battles are freakin' awesome.



Yeah, the boss battles 

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

Necrovision ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> Necrovision ?


A waste.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 7, 2011)

Play Amnesia...


----------

